# Quaker parrots



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have quacker parrots for sale .....305-785-2950 Carlos Call if interested....


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

calmcool410 said:


> I have quacker parrots for sale .....305-785-2950 Carlos Call if interested....


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=CtEjTbmzNcWclgeOiLDZCw&ved=0CCQQ9QEwAA


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Pic Above ------u Can Teach Them To Talk Well.....


----------

